# A Hitler Style Mustache



## fmdog44 (May 26, 2021)

If you saw a man with a Hitler type mustache would you give it a second thought? To me I would not like it.


----------



## ohioboy (May 26, 2021)

I don't care for Toothbrush mustaches.


----------



## RadishRose (May 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> If you saw a man with a Hitler type mustache would you give it a second thought? To me I would not like it.


I think when our generation has died out, no one will care one way or the other about a Hitler type mustache.

Hitler aside, it's unattractive anyway- imo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)

fmdog44 said:


> If you saw a man with a Hitler type mustache would you give it a second thought? To me I would not like it.


There used to be an automotive show on television where one of the hosts wore a Hitler mustache, and both hubby and I thought he looked ridiculous.


----------



## ohioboy (May 26, 2021)

I wear a Van Dyke, but only when I'm watching the Dick Van Dyke show.


----------



## Aunt Marg (May 26, 2021)




----------



## Oris Borloff (May 26, 2021)

Would it be any different if one were to think of it as Chaplin's Little Tramp mustache?


----------



## ohioboy (May 26, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> Would it be any different if one were to think of it as Chaplin's Little Tramp mustache?


Not if he had a derby and cane and walked whacky.


----------



## Buckeye (May 26, 2021)

I wish I had a pencil thin mustache
Boston Blackie style

Jimmy Buffet sings...


----------



## Murrmurr (May 26, 2021)

Oris Borloff said:


> Would it be any different if one were to think of it as Chaplin's Little Tramp mustache?


Him and Oliver Hardy would be my 1st thoughts.


----------



## ohioboy (May 26, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I wish I had a pencil thin mustache
> Boston Blackie style


Like Salador Dali.


----------



## ohioboy (May 26, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Him and Oliver Hardy would be my 1st thoughts.


Yea, forgot about OH.


----------



## Murrmurr (May 26, 2021)

Buckeye said:


> I wish I had a pencil thin mustache
> Boston Blackie style


I wore one for a while. I thought it was cool but my kids didn't like it.


----------



## Gaer (May 26, 2021)

I adore mustaches on men!


----------



## ohioboy (May 26, 2021)

I hate mustaches on women though.


----------



## Remy (Jun 1, 2021)

I'd notice it and I wouldn't like it. 

My calico has a little black spot under her nose. You can just see it on my profile picture. These are not unusual for kitties however. My tabby has a brown spot to the side of her nose. It's to the side her head is leaning and not visible.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 1, 2021)

ohioboy said:


> I hate mustaches on women though.


You sure left that one open for musing, didn't you?


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2021)

Anyone wearing a Hitler mustache has mental problems and I would avoid that man at all costs.  While he may not be violent he has mucho rage within.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Anyone wearing a Hitler mustache has mental problems and I would avoid that man at all costs.  While he may not be violent he has mucho rage within.


The Toothbrush Mustache, aka Two-Finger Mustache, was kind of popular before Hitler wore it. It's super easy to groom and it's pretty comfortable.

I wore one for a while, and I'm a nice guy.  But you know that.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

What’s a hitler moustache ?
I forgot. I’d stay clear just in case but I stay away from most people.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> What’s a hitler moustache ?


You know, the Führer?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

Yes. I’m not sure how I could forget that look but I did. Scary.  I’d run.


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yes. I’m not sure how I could forget that look but I did. Scary.


Hey, I looked kind of cute in mine.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Hey, I looked kind of cute in mine.


Yes but you have a friendly face


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 1, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Yes but you have a friendly face


Yeah, old Adolph was pretty stern-looking. And, of course, evil to the core.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 1, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Hey, I looked kind of cute in mine.


I plan on forgetting knowing this.  In fact I..............what was I talking about?  See, forgot already.


----------



## Pappy (Jun 1, 2021)




----------

